# Can Cichlids co exist with a puffer???



## TimmyS

Does anyone know if a puffer can get along with cichlids or make it without being stressed?


----------



## Kanorin

Aren't pufferfish saltwater? If those are the puffers you are talking about, NO.


----------



## noki

Young Puffers are brackish I think. Probably will not thrive in the long run but it's your money to play with.

Not recommended I'm sure, but might survive in a Malawi tank. May not do well in a larger more aggressive Mbuna tank, but then few fish do.


----------



## smellsfishy1

There is a video available online that showcases puffer fish in action. 
It is basically a tour of Lake Tang. and is a must see for any cichlid enthusiast.
Anyway, in that video it shows all of the different types of inhabitants found in the lake.
Puffer fish are one of them as well as turtles, snakes, and crabs/crayfish.
Probably the best documentary on the rift lakes available to date.
















The second link will answer your questions about puffers.
All parts are worth a look and I think this is the best documentary to date about cichlids.


----------



## eL Chupy

psychotic puffer!!!... learned something new today

but not all puffers available in the hobby come from lake tang. from what I've always heard most puffers are brackish water fish... borderline to full salt water. I think that lumping all puffers into the ' :thumb: idea' from one species is close to saying 'it's a cichlid, it needs hard water' when a lot of species Need softer water. maybe if they are planning to get this puffer from lake tang it may work...


----------



## Fogelhund

Of course, the Mbu puffer, from Lake Tanganyika, grows to over 26", and is probably not a fish you want in an aquarium. They are known to be very aggressive and predatory as well.


----------



## Hoosier Tank

The LFS had a 75g tank with a load of mbuna that were traded in and you could see _were_ really nice fish once. But now they all had chunks out of their tails and dorsal fins. When I asked the store keeper what was up with the beat-up fish he pointed to each fish saying "Puffer Bite", "Puffer Bite", "Puffer Bite".


----------



## Dewdrop

The way a puffer fish swims will look like an injured fish to mbuna and they will pick it to death. I saw it happen


----------



## smellsfishy1

As you can see TimmyS, puffers and cichlids are not a good idea if you want everyone to live.
Every puffer I have seen or read about was very aggressive and extremely tempermental.
Most grow over 8 inches which tops out most african cichlids. 
The fact that they have a mandible type jaw and biting mechanism shows you how predatory they are.
Of course a juvenile puffer probably won't make it with established and well sized aggressive cichlids but if size was equal, I would worry more about the cichlids.


----------



## BurgerKing

I dont reccomend it but some have been able to get away with keeping puffers and African Cichlids together. When young, puffers live in freshwater, gradually requiring saltier water. When full grown they require a salinity of i belive 0.040 to 0.080(on a hydrometer), which is known as Brackish. Usually it'll require around 3 cups of Marine Salt(not rift lake buffer sat) per 5 gallons(if i remember correctly).

A man i work with has kept a Green Spotted Puffer with a Yellow Lab for over 8 years. They grew up together and get along great. So it is possible, but very difficult. You have to give puffers brackish water eventually, and you will have to introduce the other fish to it without shocking them.


----------



## CichlidLover2

smellsfishy1 said:


> There is a video available online that showcases puffer fish in action.
> It is basically a tour of Lake Tang. and is a must see for any cichlid enthusiast.
> Anyway, in that video it shows all of the different types of inhabitants found in the lake.
> Puffer fish are one of them as well as turtles, snakes, and crabs/crayfish.
> Probably the best documentary on the rift lakes available to date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second link will answer your questions about puffers.
> All parts are worth a look and I think this is the best documentary to date about cichlids.


Watch the second video! The cichlid parents beat the **** out of a TURTLE! Thats amazing!


----------



## Guest

Fogelhund said:


> Of course, the Mbu puffer, from Lake Tanganyika, grows to over 26", and is probably not a fish you want in an aquarium. They are known to be very aggressive and predatory as well.


They're actually available wild caught right now for $105usd from Atlantis.



If I had a large tank to devote to one or two I would consider getting one...and maybe a few of the wild tanganyika crabs atlantis also has to feed to it initially .

~Ed


----------



## Guest

BurgerKing said:


> I dont reccomend it but some have been able to get away with keeping puffers and African Cichlids together. When young, puffers live in freshwater, gradually requiring saltier water. When full grown they require a salinity of i belive 0.040 to 0.080(on a hydrometer), which is known as Brackish. Usually it'll require around 3 cups of Marine Salt(not rift lake buffer sat) per 5 gallons(if i remember correctly).
> 
> A man i work with has kept a Green Spotted Puffer with a Yellow Lab for over 8 years. They grew up together and get along great. So it is possible, but very difficult. You have to give puffers brackish water eventually, and you will have to introduce the other fish to it without shocking them.


There are some completely fresh water puffers...not nearly as many freshwater species as saltwater species but the Mbu puffer from Lake Tanganyika/surrounding rivers/deltas is a great example of a freshwater puffer...


----------

